# New Fluval Ultra Bright LED strip lights.



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

Just picked up the brand new Fluval Ultra Bright LED strip at PJ's. They have the 24 inch (24" to 36") for $119.99, (larger sizes available too) but if you use the coupon (25% off up to $100), you can pick it up for a little over $100 tax in. It's specification is twice as bright as the Mainland Double Bright LED lights.

I tested it out and visually it is about 2/3rds the brightness of my 24 inch dual T5HO lights with new bulbs. The T5HO bulbs are supposed to produce a lot more lumens, but I would assume that quite a bit of light is lost as it doesn't get directed down into the tank. With the LED lights, very little light is wasted as it all points downwards. Spec wise, Fluval says it produces the same amount of light as a dual fluorecent light fixture. I would assome that this refers to a NO fluorecent lighting system.

Overall it actually is a pretty nice light for the money. This should be able to grow low light plants no problem in a shallow tank. For the money you can also double up and it would be a fairly bright system. The other nice thing is that you could easily mod this and DIY a more powerful LED light. It's a nice sleek aluminum chassis and you should be able to replace the inside PCB and come up with something fairly creative.

Almost nobody sells this yet. This is one of the few places that sells it thus far:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25737


----------

